# 451 Blows fuse



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 451 that recently started blowing the dash fuse which operates the tack and guages. I replace it and usually within a few minutes it blows again. I have looked for chaffed wires and see nothing. I was baling hay last week and the fuse was alreay blown but I am going across the field the tach starts bouncing and particially working, the fuel gauge came on the 4 LED indicators were flashing. I have no idea what is going on. After a while they quit flashing but every now and then they would start again. 

The fuse seems to blow with the tractor just sitting there for a period not even moving just idling.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Did it initially blow the factory fuse and you replaced it with the same size?


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

kau said:


> Did it initially blow the factory fuse and you replaced it with the same size?



Yes it blew the one that was in it and I replaced with the same size and I checked the manual and it was the recommended rating. I soon ran out of 5A fuses and tried a 10A it blows also. This just started as I have had the tractor a little over a year now maybe two.


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

I found it. Disconnected a bunch of stuff and it still blew. I disconnected the plug on the LH side just above the starter that I think contains all the injector and sensor wires. Fuse did not blow. After close inspection I found where a tag had been twisty tied to the engine hoist point and it was touching the water temp sender. It had shorted to the hoist bracket and the temp sensor.


----------

